# Blocks Have Dried Out in my market (CT)



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Within the last 2 weeks Amazon flex blocks (Package and Whole Foods) have completely dried up to 2-3 a day.
For the last 3 years there were constant blocks for packages. Literally every time I opened the app there would be 10- to 35 available blocks for 6 different locations within 40 miles. 
I opened it up at 8:30 AM this morning and see zero. The most I see at any given time now is 1-3. 
This is very puzzling considering peak time is nearing (or here). 
Are they shutting ME out alone? My standing is fine.
The only thing I can think of is that I've used a clicking app to attempt to get whole food blocks. 
I've never been messaged about it in any way. Thoughts?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's no PUA this year, so everyone is working again, plus they always hire tons of drivers for the holidays.

I see tons of 3 hour blocks on flex after 5 PM only, nothing ever with the tipped blocks. Not worth it to work for $50 after dark delivering 45 packages, in your own car, before gas, with no benefits.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Within the last 2 weeks Amazon flex blocks (Package and Whole Foods) have completely dried up to 2-3 a day.
> For the last 3 years there were constant blocks for packages. Literally every time I opened the app there would be 10- to 35 available blocks for 6 different locations within 40 miles.
> I opened it up at 8:30 AM this morning and see zero. The most I see at any given time now is 1-3.
> This is very puzzling considering peak time is nearing (or here).
> ...


It's holiday season so hopefully it'll pick up.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's no PUA this year, so everyone is working again, plus they always hire tons of drivers for the holidays.
> 
> I see tons of 3 hour blocks on flex after 5 PM only, nothing ever with the tipped blocks. Not worth it to work for $50 after dark delivering 45 packages, in your own car, before gas, with no benefits.


Yeah, no way I'm doing that. Never in the dark. During daylight I'd have to get at least $75


----------

